# اسطوانة تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج Autodesk Civil 3d اعداد مهندس/ أيمن قنديل



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 


اخواني الاعزاء لقد جئت لكم اليوم بمفاجأة جديدة وهي تعليم فيديو لبرنامج الطرق الاشهر عالميا civil 3d باخر اصدار له وهذه الفيديوهات مساهمة بسيطة مني في بحر المساهمات العملاقة لاساتذتنا الكبار في المنتدي وهم علي سبيل المثال ليس الحصر مهندس/ فواز العنسي ومهندس/ اشرف غنيم وغيرهم من العملاقة الذين اثروا منتدانا الغالي بكل ثمين









والان مع سلسلة الدروس

 ​ *[FONT=&quot]الدرس الأول : فتح مشروع جديد [/FONT]**open new project*​ 
 
 http://www.4shared.com/file/vYW67jJy/1-open_new_project.html
 ​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الدرس الثاني : استيراد النقاط [/FONT]**import points *​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/NVWfjZfS/2-_import_points.html  
 ​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الدرس الثالث: تعديل خصائص النقاط [/FONT]**edit point settin**g*​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/jrwyIyAc/3-edit_pint_properities.html  

​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الدرس الرابع: ترتيب النقاط حسب الخصائص [/FONT]**list points*​ 

 http://www.4shared.com/file/BEvUv4p_/4-_list_points.html
 
​ *[FONT=&quot]الدرس الخامس: عمل السطح [/FONT]**terrain surface*​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/MrRHYTCw/5-_create_surface.html  
 
​ *[FONT=&quot]الدرس السادس: التعديل علي السطح [/FONT]**modifying surface*​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/IC_r1YiN/6-_edit_surface__contour_lines.html
 
​ *[FONT=&quot]الدرس السابع: تصميم ورسم مسار الطريق [/FONT]**alignment design*​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/pGXrlyO8/7-_create_alignment.html 
 
​ *[FONT=&quot]الدرس الثامن: عمل ارتفاع الظهر عن البطن [/FONT]**set super elevation*​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/w3y74QYN/8-_set_super_elevation.html 
 
​ *[FONT=&quot]الدرس التاسع: تعديل خصائص مسار الطريق [/FONT]**alignment properties*​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/k2oLye9_/9-edit_alignment_setting.html 

​ *[FONT=&quot]الدرس العاشر: عمل المقطع الطولي للطريق [/FONT]**create profiles*​ 

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/u-5AuC6-/10-_create_profile.html
 
​ *[FONT=&quot]الدرس الحادي عشر: تعديل خصائص البر وفيل [/FONT]**edit profiles*​ 

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/XxhDX9kw/11-_edit_profile_propreties.html 
 
​ *[FONT=&quot]الدرس الثاني عشر: رسم المقاطع العرضية [/FONT]**cross sections*​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/oR8XJcGI/12-_finish_profile_data.html 
 
​ *[FONT=&quot]الدرس الثالث عشر: رسم المقاطع التصميمية [/FONT]** design sections*​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/XCjrWX3v/13-_create_cross_sections.html 


*[FONT=&quot]الدرس الرابع عشر: رسم المقاطع التصميمية علي مقاطع الأرض الطبيعية[/FONT]*

​ [FONT=&quot]http://www.4shared.com/file/qtQYlvVm/14-_create_design_template.html[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]الدرس الخامس عشر: وضع القطاع التصميمي علي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قطاع الارض الطبيعية[/FONT]*​ 

 http://www.4shared.com/video/eveO7fSy/15-_set_template_on_ground_sur.html
 

 *[FONT=&quot]الدرس السادس عشر: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]حصر الكميات [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]compute materials[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]جزء [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]1 
[/FONT]*​ 

 http://www.4shared.com/video/KfZnByLa/16_-_compute_materials_1.html
​ 

​ *[FONT=&quot]الدرس السابع عشر: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]حصر الكميات [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]compute materials[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]جزء [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 2 [/FONT]*​ 

 http://www.4shared.com/video/YGD_bXak/17-_compute_materials_2.html
​ 

​ *[FONT=&quot]الدرس الثامن عشر: جداول حصر الكميات [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]tables of [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] materials[/FONT]*​ 

 http://www.4shared.com/video/02MsnHfn/18-_material_tables.html
​​  
كتاب شرح للبرنامج من اعدادي
 
 http://www.4shared.com/file/9jQAKL5s/learn_civil_3d2010.html

ملف الاوتوكاد للمشروع كامل

 http://www.4shared.com/file/cvokNELJ/_online.html
 

ملف النقاط للمشروع


http://www.4shared.com/document/9e6hJ5Ks/penzd_space.html
 


روابط متعددة خاصة بالبرنامج نسخة 2010


AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.CIVIL3D.WIN32-ISO

http://rapidshare.com/files/374776101/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374776035/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374776164/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374776133/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374776008/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374776167/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374776056/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374776734/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374776698/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374776623/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374776883/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374776705/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374776877/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374776738/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374777117/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374777175/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374778541/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374777388/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374777077/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part19.rar

http://ul.to/7t4k0w/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part01.rar
http://ul.to/nzh2t3/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part02.rar
http://ul.to/bol2ws/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part03.rar
http://ul.to/zu3r5f/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part04.rar
http://ul.to/zc333m/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part05.rar
http://ul.to/l9ov0q/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part06.rar
http://ul.to/2zi6sy/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part07.rar
http://ul.to/mkcsh7/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part08.rar
http://ul.to/dqn67z/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part09.rar
http://ul.to/74dobl/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part10.rar
http://ul.to/sd1lic/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part11.rar
http://ul.to/gzecn5/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part12.rar
http://ul.to/ltlfvd/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part13.rar
http://ul.to/svi0vj/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part14.rar
http://ul.to/mct3j6/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part15.rar
http://ul.to/nnf3iu/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part16.rar
http://ul.to/kj1isw/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part17.rar
http://ul.to/joyiat/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part18.rar
http://ul.to/wziwje/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-ISO.part19.rar
 

http://hotfile.com/dl/37488630/84c361b/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-IXO.part01.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/37488627/87db409/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-IXO.part02.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/37488625/92a0fe9/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-IXO.part03.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/37488624/8b70b91/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-IXO.part04.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/37488629/5bd6397/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-IXO.part05.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/37488626/06242c6/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-IXO.part06.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/37488628/513a382/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-IXO.part07.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/37489748/98da781/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-IXO.part08.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/37489769/9dffeda/ADAUCDCVL3DW32-IXO.part09.rar.html

AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.CIVIL3D.WIN64-ISO

http://rapidshare.com/files/374778458/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374777381/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374778549/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374778455/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374778908/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374778441/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374778569/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374778997/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374779046/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374779086/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374779073/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374779216/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374779181/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374779445/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374779569/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374779613/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374779628/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374779622/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374779797/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374779736/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/374779521/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part21.rar
 

http://ul.to/oqfev0/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part01.rar
http://ul.to/hjak6o/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part02.rar
http://ul.to/ugyjxp/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part03.rar
http://ul.to/gmgcsm/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part04.rar
http://ul.to/icbric/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part05.rar
http://ul.to/bu5puw/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part06.rar
http://ul.to/gzq25q/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part07.rar
http://ul.to/ozk994/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part08.rar
http://ul.to/smnwhj/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part09.rar
http://ul.to/mgwxor/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part10.rar
http://ul.to/kth638/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part11.rar
http://ul.to/f9zg5f/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part12.rar
http://ul.to/ecyry5/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part13.rar
http://ul.to/gal371/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part14.rar
http://ul.to/ebfjjc/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part15.rar
http://ul.to/pux7ea/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part16.rar
http://ul.to/3vg49g/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part17.rar
http://ul.to/uj35o4/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part18.rar
http://ul.to/e3gzxw/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part19.rar
http://ul.to/b71t0c/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part20.rar
http://ul.to/zpkcl3/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-ISO.part21.rar

hotfile

http://hotfile.com/dl/37489770/8edab74/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-IXO.part01.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/37489778/6bc1e02/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-IXO.part02.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/37489785/01ee0e0/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-IXO.part03.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/37489791/9af07fd/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-IXO.part04.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/37489822/a8b55e4/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-IXO.part05.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/37490086/479b257/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-IXO.part06.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/37490955/50fab2c/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-IXO.part07.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/37490961/764999a/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-IXO.part08.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/37490964/62ec5d9/ADAUCDCVL3DW64-IXO.part09.rar.html


pass word

http://avaxhome.ws/blogs/avaxklan



هذا واتمني ان تنال الدورة اعجابكم وفي انتظار استفساراتكم وتعليقاتكم

اسالكم صالح الدعاء

م/ أيمن قنديل




​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 نوفمبر 2010)

اين الردود والاستفسارات


----------



## م.طاهر (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المساااااح (22 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس ايمن .. شكرا جزيلا لك وتحيه لكل شباب المنصورة اللى وحشوني جدا جدا وان شاء الله نرجع مصر قريب ..
مجهود جبار انك تعمل شرح على البرنامج العملاق دا اللى انا بحبه جدا متابع اصداراته من اول لما نزل .. مجهود رائع .. انا هتابع الشرح وربنا ييسر كدا ان شاء الله ولول فى اى استفتسار نتناقش فيه باذن الله .. 
وارجو كمان من الاخوة الكرام دفع الله حمدان هجو وفواز العنسي واشرف غنيم الانضمام الينا لتكوين ورشة عمل خاصة بشرح كل صغيرة وكبيرة بهذا البرنامج القوي ..


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 نوفمبر 2010)

المساااااح قال:


> مهندس ايمن .. شكرا جزيلا لك وتحيه لكل شباب المنصورة اللى وحشوني جدا جدا وان شاء الله نرجع مصر قريب ..
> مجهود جبار انك تعمل شرح على البرنامج العملاق دا اللى انا بحبه جدا متابع اصداراته من اول لما نزل .. مجهود رائع .. انا هتابع الشرح وربنا ييسر كدا ان شاء الله ولول فى اى استفتسار نتناقش فيه باذن الله ..
> وارجو كمان من الاخوة الكرام دفع الله حمدان هجو وفواز العنسي واشرف غنيم الانضمام الينا لتكوين ورشة عمل خاصة بشرح كل صغيرة وكبيرة بهذا البرنامج القوي ..


 

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب وانه لمن دواعي الفخر والسرور لي ان اشترك مع هؤلاء العمالقة في ورشة عمل لاجل خدمة اخواننا المهندسين في كل بمكان بكل جديد ومفيد


----------



## alsahrif (22 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووور مهندس أيمن على الجهد المتواصل ,,, والشرح المتواصل لكثير من البرامج ,,, جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hizany (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و امد في العمر على الخير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 نوفمبر 2010)

تم التثبيت بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااا استاذ ايمن .....


اين كراك تفعيل البرنامج ؟


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*كتاب شرح للبرنامج من اعدادي*



كتاب شرح للبرنامج من اعدادي


http://www.4shared.com/file/9jQAKL5s/learn_civil_3d2010.html


ملف الاوتوكاد للمشروع كامل


http://www.4shared.com/file/cvokNELJ/_online.html


ملف النقاط للمشروع


http://www.4shared.com/document/9e6hJ5Ks/penzd_space.html


واعذروني عن التاخير في رفع الدروس 14 و 15 و16 و17 و18 

وجاري رفعها


​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> كتاب شرح للبرنامج من اعدادي
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/9jqakl5s/learn_civil_3d2010.html
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]الدرس الرابع عشر: رسم المقاطع التصميمية علي مقاطع الأرض الطبيعية[/FONT]*​​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]http://www.4shared.com/file/qtQYlvVm/14-_create_design_template.html [/FONT]


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور يابشمهندس أيمن على مجهودك الرائع:34::34: ،،، وهاى رابط تورنت 2011 Autodesk Civil 3d 

http://www.torrents.net/down/274866.torrent

تحياتى وتقبل مرورى​*


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب Eng.Aymen Kandil
Abidi.m.e GEOCONSEIL


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> *[font=&quot]
> [/font]*
> *[font=&quot]الدرس الرابع عشر: رسم المقاطع التصميمية علي مقاطع الأرض الطبيعية[/font]*
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 نوفمبر 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> *مشكور يابشمهندس أيمن على مجهودك الرائع:34::34: ،،، وهاى رابط تورنت 2011 autodesk civil 3d
> 
> http://www.torrents.net/down/274866.torrent
> 
> تحياتى وتقبل مرورى​*



تمت الاضافة فى موضوع آخر خاص بالبرنامج للمهندس ايمن قنديل
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 نوفمبر 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> *مشكور يابشمهندس أيمن على مجهودك الرائع:34::34: ،،، وهاى رابط تورنت 2011 autodesk civil 3d
> 
> http://www.torrents.net/down/274866.torrent
> 
> تحياتى وتقبل مرورى​*



جزاكم الله خيرا علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 نوفمبر 2010)

abidi med elhadi قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب eng.aymen kandil
> abidi.m.e geoconseil




جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 نوفمبر 2010)

المساااااح قال:


> مهندس ايمن .. شكرا جزيلا لك وتحيه لكل شباب المنصورة اللى وحشوني جدا جدا وان شاء الله نرجع مصر قريب ..
> مجهود جبار انك تعمل شرح على البرنامج العملاق دا اللى انا بحبه جدا متابع اصداراته من اول لما نزل .. مجهود رائع .. انا هتابع الشرح وربنا ييسر كدا ان شاء الله ولول فى اى استفتسار نتناقش فيه باذن الله ..
> وارجو كمان من الاخوة الكرام دفع الله حمدان هجو وفواز العنسي واشرف غنيم الانضمام الينا لتكوين ورشة عمل خاصة بشرح كل صغيرة وكبيرة بهذا البرنامج القوي ..



_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس أيمن ,,, ودائما صاحب مجهودات جبارة جدا
أنا لسه صراحة لم احمل اى روابط ولكن الفكرة رائعة جدا ... والبرنامج جامد جامد ومعروف
وأعتقد ان الدورة على منتدى هندسة المساحة والطرق هيكون افضل وسيتم تقدير البرنامج وقيمة الشرح
وسلام جامد لمهندسين المنصورة*_...
*وفققك الله مهندس أيمن لكل خير*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*ونصيحة بسيطة ..أنصح الاخوان لمن لم ينزل بعد البرنامج .... ينزل نسخة 2011 ففيها تعديلات أفضل .
مثلا حسابات super elevation >>>> وان كانت النسخة 2010 كويسة غالب المهندسين شغالين عليها وما فى فرق كبير ... والشكر الجزيل للمهندس أيمن قنديل صاحب المجهودات الجبارة والجديدة لرفع نسخة 2010 ..
وفقه الله لكل خير ....

*


----------



## mrtaha (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mnmysara (25 نوفمبر 2010)

يا باشمهندس ايمن انت راجل قمه في العطاء والاحترام وجزاك الله عنا خير جزاء


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير م ايمن 
ورزقك ما تتمني


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*اليكم باقي دروس الدورة*


 
اليكم باقي دروس الدورة 
​
 
​
 
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​
 *[FONT=&quot]الدرس الخامس عشر: وضع القطاع التصميمي علي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قطاع الارض الطبيعية[/FONT]*​

 http://www.4shared.com/video/eveO7fSy/15-_set_template_on_ground_sur.html
 


 *[FONT=&quot]الدرس السادس عشر: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]حصر الكميات [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]compute materials[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]جزء [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]1 
[/FONT]*​ 
 
​
 http://www.4shared.com/video/KfZnByLa/16_-_compute_materials_1.html
​ 


​*[FONT=&quot]الدرس السابع عشر: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]حصر الكميات [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]compute materials[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]جزء [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 2 [/FONT]*​ 



 http://www.4shared.com/video/YGD_bXak/17-_compute_materials_2.html
​ 


​*[FONT=&quot]الدرس الثامن عشر: جداول حصر الكميات [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]tables of [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] materials[/FONT]*​ 


 http://www.4shared.com/video/02MsnHfn/18-_material_tables.html
​ 
​
 


اسالكم صالح الدعاء

م ايمن قنديل




​







​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس أيمن 
ليا إسفتسار بخصوص برنامج الــ rivet ,, هل فى تكملة لشروحات البرنامج ؟؟؟


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> اليكم باقي دروس الدورة
> ​
> 
> ​
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا مشرفتنا الغالية مجهود غاية في الروعة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 نوفمبر 2010)

mnmysara قال:


> يا باشمهندس ايمن انت راجل قمه في العطاء والاحترام وجزاك الله عنا خير جزاء




جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 نوفمبر 2010)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير م ايمن
> ورزقك ما تتمني




جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب احمد


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 نوفمبر 2010)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بنا علمنا


----------



## rachidpahim (27 نوفمبر 2010)

merci bcp frero (;


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## majdiotoom (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## az1615 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك يا استاذنا على هذه الدروس الرائعة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب


----------



## المهندس a احمد h (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك يا مهندس ايمن علي مجهودك العظيم 
لو سمحت يا بشمهتدس تعطينا امثلة متنوعة في الطرق وشبكات المياةوالصرف الصحي
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## bashar haggar (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا بهذا الشرح المتميز وبارك الله فيك 
الرجاء شرح كيفية رسم بروفايل لخط انابيب ( على مسار معين )
ولسيادتك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد عياره (29 ديسمبر 2010)

طبعا تعجز الكلمات فى إيفاء حقك وشكرك أخى الفاضل لكن ليا طلب عند معلش انا آسف يا ريت رابط الدرس الاول تعيد رفعه تانى لأن تقريبا فيه مشكله عندى


----------



## majdiotoom (30 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## asma elbshary (5 يناير 2011)

*civil 3 d*

اريد الاتصال بالمهندس ايمن قنديل للسؤال على الكتاب والاسطوانة


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (11 يناير 2011)

الاخ العزيز مهندس ايمن شكرا جزيلا مجهود رائع تم تنزيل جميع ملفات الشرح و جاري استخدامها و الاستفادة منها
بارك الله فيك و جعلة في ميزان حسناتك و اعطاك كل ماتتمني في الدنيا و الاخرة
آميـــــــن


----------



## ابن بدران الحجرى (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب........انا عاجز عن شكرك


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (24 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (24 يناير 2011)




----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (25 يناير 2011)

اسالكم صالح الدعاء ​ 
م / أيمن قنديل​


----------



## عاشقة تراب الأقصى (3 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك باش مهندس
واسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ،،،، اللهم آمين


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وفى امثالك


----------



## م/نذير (7 أبريل 2011)

الف الف شكر اخي الحبيب وزادك الله علما فوق علمك


----------



## hussein ahmed nour (2 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته حملت البرنامج كامل وبعد ما بفك الظغط بيجيلى فايلات مضغزطه تانى ولما بفكها بيجيلى فيل على شكل اسطوانه ولما بفتحه ما بيشتغلش اعمل ايه


----------



## زياد حسين شيخو (14 أغسطس 2011)

كيف يتم رسم بروفايل السنتر واليمين واليسار للطريق لنفس الرسمة


----------



## فيصل البكوع (23 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
ارجو رفع الملفات بحيث خاصية الاستكمال تكون متوفرة لان احمل ويفصل الخط يمي


----------



## arahem (23 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## elsaid_yehia (18 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا م ايمن


----------



## fox_man88 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mido345 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> 
> اخواني الاعزاء لقد جئت لكم اليوم بمفاجأة جديدة وهي تعليم فيديو لبرنامج الطرق الاشهر عالميا civil 3d باخر اصدار له وهذه الفيديوهات مساهمة بسيطة مني في بحر المساهمات العملاقة لاساتذتنا الكبار في المنتدي وهم علي سبيل المثال ليس الحصر مهندس/ فواز العنسي ومهندس/ اشرف غنيم وغيرهم من العملاقة الذين اثروا منتدانا الغالي بكل ثمين
> ...




السلام عليكم مهندس ايمن ارجو منكم رفع الدروس 15و16 و17و18 وملف الكتاب والاوتوكاد وملف النقاط


----------



## madhima1 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن ياجماعه بعد اذنكو حد يرفع الملف ال 15


----------



## sekou (8 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك على مجهوداتك الرائعة يابشمهندس.
وبعد اذنك ياريت لو تعيد رفع الدرس الخامس عشر وملف النقط
شكرا على مجهودك الرائع جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك.​


----------



## ROUDS (10 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ......وياريت تحديث رابط الدرس 15


----------



## هيثم السعيد النبوى (17 ديسمبر 2011)

المهندس ايمن ارجوا التوجة لك بالشكر والتحية من اجل العطاء المتزايد فى ذلك المجال الهندسى . 

مزيد من التقدم و الرقى...................................


----------



## bboumediene (22 ديسمبر 2011)

يرجى اعادة رفع البرنامج لان الروابط لا تعمل (حذف)


----------



## engayash (20 يناير 2012)

الشكر الجزيل للمهندس ايمن وكافة الاخوه ممن يقدمون مجهود جبار فيي شرح البر امج ولكن اي استفسار بسيط 
الدروس التي تم شرحها هل هي تكفي لمعرفه كل تفاصيل البرنامج اتمنى ان يتم شرح بقية اسرار البرنامج 

*** الدرس الخامس عشر الرابط غير شغال يرجي اعادة رفعه*


----------



## engayash (20 يناير 2012)

الشكر الجزيل للمهندس ايمن وكافة الاخوه ممن يقدمون مجهود جبار فيي شرح البر امج ولكن اي استفسار بسيط 
الدروس التي تم شرحها هل هي تكفي لمعرفه كل تفاصيل البرنامج اتمنى ان يتم شرح بقية اسرار البرنامج 

*** الدرس الخامس عشر الرابط غير شغال يرجي اعادة رفعه*


----------



## حسام حسن 36 (31 يناير 2012)

الف الف شكر ياجميل ياراييييييييع


----------



## baby01 (1 فبراير 2012)

​*الشكر الجزيل للمهندس ايمن وكافة الاخوه ممن يقدمون مجهود جبار فيي شرح البر امج 

*** الدرس الخامس عشر الرابط غير شغال يرجي اعادة رفعه*

كذلك **ملف النقاط للمشروع*


----------



## a7med fahmi (6 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## محمدعلى محمدقاسم (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ABDULLA ZAKI (15 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
تحية طيبة للمهندس ايمن وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا علي ماتقدمه لاخوانك المهندسين واسأل الله ان يحفظك.

وياريت من المهندس ايمن او اي حد حمل الدروس ان عيد رفع الدرس 15 لانه محذوف وكذلك ملف النقاط وشكرا


----------



## Eng. ahmed diaa (26 فبراير 2012)

الدرس الخامس عشر محذوف يا جماعه لو سمحتوا أى حد يرفعوا تانى


----------



## Eng.zeky (26 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## enzofire (27 فبراير 2012)

ألف شكر مهندس ايمن على هذا المجهود ...لكن بعد إذن حضرتك الرابط بتاع الجزء الخامس عشر لا يعمل 
أرجو رفعه من جديد وشكرا


----------



## hussein61 (28 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير على مجهودك وعلمك وعملك


----------



## terfassa2009 (6 أبريل 2012)

شكرا و جزاك الله خير
الرجاء اعادة رفع الدرسين 10 و 11


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (8 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## yasser yhs (11 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس ايمن وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس مدني قريبا (14 مايو 2012)

شكرا على هالمجهود ولكن رابط الدرس الخامس عشر لا يعمل


----------



## مهندس وائل الشاذلي (7 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا م ايمن
وربنا يجعل هذا العمل بميزان حسناتك
اريد من حضرتك رفع اللنك الاول من البرنامج لاني نزلتهم كلهم بنجاح ولكن الاول به مشاكل adt2k9.iso.rar


----------



## archivil (9 سبتمبر 2012)

اثابك الله خير الثواب مهندس أيمن على هذا المجهود الرائع .......... ولكن برجاء اعادة رفع الدرس ال 15 لان رابطه لايعمل


----------



## heno9 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

يإما حد يرفع الروابط التالفه مرة أخري يإما تحذفوا الموضوع كله أصل الواحد زهق من المواضيع اللي من الشكل دي ولا الإدارة بترد ولا صاحب الموضوع بيرد


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*الحلقة 15*


15 set template on ground surface civil 3d eng ayman kandeel - YouTube



​


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (18 سبتمبر 2012)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> *الحلقة 15*
> 
> 
> 15 set template on ground surface civil 3d eng ayman kandeel - YouTube
> ...


تسلم الايادى ياهندسة


----------



## fredoo800 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

اسال الله ان يحسن اليك يا بشمهندس ايمن وجزاك الله خيرا 

مجهود غير عادى وفقك الله الى ما يحب ويرضى


----------



## mostafa sallama (6 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم يا احلى منتدى
اولا الف شكر و بارك الله في كل من ساهم و ساعد فى تعليم و مشاركة خبراته مع باقى الزملاء و اخص بالشكر المهندس ايمن قنديل و جزاه الله خير الجزاء و بارك الله له فى علمه و نفعه به هو و والديه و اهل بيته

و اتمنى من الله ان اجد لديه او لدى احد الزملاء شرح لتثبيت برنامج ال civil cad حيث انى قمت بانزال النسخه المرفقه فى هذه المشاركه المباركة من المهندس ايمن و عند تثبيتها يقوم البرنامج بطلب ادخال الاسطوانة الاصليه و لا اعرف ما الحل ؟؟؟
علما انى اقوم بتشغيل ملف ال iso على برنامج power iso virtual drive manager و شكرا جزيلا لسعه صدركم


----------



## eng_montaser86 (15 نوفمبر 2012)

مششكور يا اخي لكن هناك العديد من 
الدروس الفيدييو صوت فقط


----------



## sammaxt (17 نوفمبر 2012)

فعلا مجهود جباااار فبارك الله فيك وفي والديك باش مهندس


----------



## mohamedfrah (27 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## مهندس/محمد معوض (28 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------

